# Baby Dove Rescue Help



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hello,

I'm a Budgie owner of a flock of 14, we have about 15 Doves on and around my apartment building, some of you may remember my post a few Months back about some idiot poisoning them which they killed 6 until I stepped in..

Anyway, I found a baby Dove which looks about 4 weeks of age, still is missing some feathers, cannot fly 100%, some lift but not much. That said, I brought him to the roof since most of the Doves hang out up there before taking their places on or around the awnings. Now, I was hoping that the Hen would have spotted him since I can get them all to the roof just by a whistle which sometimes I will do to feed them so they stay away from my flock when I have them on my balcony. Well, I threw some seed down along with breed and they all cared more about eating then this Chick which kept getting close to the edge of the roof. So, I decided that its too risky and I now have him inside on of my bedrooms..Now, this chick may have Canker since I he is kind of gagging a bit, his face is not too clear looking at all, perhaps even Chlamydia since I just saw one of his droppings which is all watery green but on the light side. I cannot say 100% yet, but I suspect it..

Now, I do not want to risk my flock either and believe me, they have been sick pretty often over the past 8 Months and I blame the Doves. Moving on to the point of this post..but one more thing...I have Metronidazole, Doxy, and Baytril...Does anyone think that maybe I should at least treat this chick with Doxy which would be the best drug choice from they way he looks..His eyes almost look Conjunctive..

now, what I need to know is, what can or should I feed him..I have reared my Budgies before, so this guy would be 100 times easier! I already tried giving him water in a bowl, won't touch it..so, do I need to syringe him at this point? and what about food? Should I feed him baby food? I don;t have any money right now, but I have credit at a local corner market store here in the Dominican Republic...Or do you think he can take bread at this point? Right now, I can see that his crop is about 1/2 full, so that's great!! Also, I just looked up at the roof and I may have seen its mama looking for him, but how would she get him to the nest? From the roof to the nearest awning is a good 4-5 feet, and I have never seen a Dove carry their young, so what can I do?

I guess that I can take care of him until he is flighted, but how will his mom act with him upon his return? And again, I have no plans to keep bringing him out of the bedroom he is in just to show mom where he is because I have my own flock that is at risk unless I keep him in that back bedroom for at least 30days, IE Quarantine so to speak..

Okay, that's about it..Please post your thoughts asap so I can know what to do before it gets too late..Also, what about his sleeping area? I was going to use a box and place a towel for his to sleep...And almost forgot..If you agree on Doxycycline, how much in water? For my Budgies, I use 2 cc to 1 Litre water..he looks about 200 KG being Budgies max is about 40..So, I'm thinking of 5 cc to 1 Litre water..But then again, I'm worried he may have Trichomonas, better known as Canker..Should I dose him first with Metronidazole orally and if so how much? Again, for my buds, its 1 CC to 1 Litre water for Metro or should I use a dosage in water for him as well...I guess somebody will advise me if he can drink on his own at this age so I will wait for now

Okay, please help us out over here to help this little fella

Thanks so much!!

Anthony


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Anthony...where did you get your dosing instructions for the Doxy? What is the strength of doxy? Is it liquid?
Same questions for the metronidazole, please.
It's always best to dose individually, rather than via the water. When treating a large number of birds though, via the water may be the only option.
What kind of dove? 200gms seem high to me.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey there, small world..

Its powder and I'm guessing being I don't own Doves..I'm more concerned about getting him feed right now because he was running from every other dove on the roof asking for food..Also, I would assume to feed him until his crop is pretty full looking yes? And how if its baby food that I need to feed him right now, how hot should it be, same like our Budgies? I'm totally stressed right now because I have a billion things to do, so please fire away at my questions so I can get him feed first, then we can work on meds later tonight if that's okay..

Thanks Charis

Anthony


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

If you have Exact formula, I mix it with hot water, wait a minute and add water to adjust the consistency. It should be warm when you feed him but not hot. I'm thinking you need to get about 6- 8ccs in him every time his crop empties. If you'd tell us the kind of dove you have, that would help as far as advising how much to feed him.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Metronidazole 250ML Liquid

Doxyveto 500MG via 100 Gram bottle of powder


Enrofloxacin 10% Liquid

Again, he looks about 200KG, maybe 1 pound or a tad more..Hard to say since I am not wanting to handle him because of my flock..However, Once everything calms down and under control, I'm going to play Dad with him for a while then take a shower.. Also, how can you tell if its a male or female?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

No, no formula, I'm gonna need to use baby food...So, your saying he still needs to be feed with a syringe? If so, no problem...As for what kind of Dove? No idea..Their tails are about 4-6 inches wide if that helps, not pointy like a Pigeon..

Also, do I need to keep him warm? its pretty hot here being its the DR, but I can always put a heating pad setup for him if necessary...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.wildlifehobbies.com/Photos/Ground-Dove_Common_2011_01.jpg

Is it this?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How about this one?

http://ibc.lynxeds.com/photo/americ...ida-macroura/lateral-view-bird-walking-ground


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

So is this a pigeon rather than a dove?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.khosla.com/forthebirds/species/eurasiancollareddove.html?params&imageindex=0

Looks like this guy


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, I will be right back, going to get him some baby food, must be very hungry right now...

Also, how can you tell if its a male or female?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

No, did you see the link I posted? it looks like the photo: Eurasian Collared-Dove


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Brb.................


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Okay...the have a weight range of 140-180 grams. I think 10 ccs of warm baby food would be a good amount to start.I'll use 150 grams as a reference.
You can give 0.1 ccs of metronidazole, once a day and 3mg of enrofloxin once a day. That would be 1 drop using 1 cc syringe.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, this is not good..No veggies or meats or cereal for baby food, only apple and fruits..So, I bought a small can of veggies and will mash it with water until almost a liquid, then mix some apple sauce & the fruits in, perhaps I will try a spoon first to see if she will take it that way since it will be very hard to get this into a syringe being it will not be liquefied enough..

Also, I can just add those drops of meds in her food yes?

thoughts?


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Man, her nostrils are very hard to see..She didn't take much, about 4 ccs which I tried via syringe, we just could not get in sync, spoon was 100% on the money, she helped herself with a little nudge from Dad  I'll make a mash tonight then add water with the apple sauce and fruits to make it a liquid. I wish that I had some mula to buy rearing formula, maybe I have more credit that the pet store I deal with and will check..


Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

A few more questions...

At what age do they fly? and do they need to be taught? Reason I ask is, I always see the Hen or Cock showing their chicks how to fly..They will fly from one awning to another, then back where their chick is and while the chick is flapping its wings, the hen just about pushes them off..

When this chick can fly, will it be safe to allow her to return to her flock? or will the others smell me and turn on her?

also, would it be a good idea to show the others that I have her here with me, hopefully mom will see

And, how are these guys as pets? perhaps I will keep her just as long as if she is carrying something, I can eradicate it..She is very cute! and again, how do you tell if its a male or female?

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Another question...

Do I need to feed this chick in a few more hours? When I hand feed my Budgie, I had to feed him every 4 hours...


Thanks again,

Anthony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Come on members! I need some help here! If you had a Budgie and needed help I would give you a truck load of information...

The only person that has been helpful has been Charis which I know her from another site...

I need help with food! I don't have any money right now to buy rearing formula..So, I have a few baby foods and what about eggs? Can I give a baby Dove a Raw egg mixed in with baby food? And what about seed? Can I also add some seed (Budgie Seed) to the baby food? I made a feeding device that I found on youtube and it works great!!! So, again, what can I give this baby from home foods? Also, I am not a beginner when it comes to Budgies, hand raised, so all I need is some feed back on Doves, can you please assist me?

Here is the vid of the feeder I made from youtube..again, works great!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46yqGZTPd5M&feature=autoplay&list=PLE85CCFB0E780CC55&playnext=2


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

budgie14 said:


> Another question...
> 
> Do I need to feed this chick in a few more hours? When I hand feed my Budgie, I had to feed him every 4 hours...
> 
> ...


You only feed him when the crop is empty.The reason being, if new food is added to old food, the bird can get a bacterial infection.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

budgie14 said:


> Come on members! I need some help here! If you had a Budgie and needed help I would give you a truck load of information...
> 
> The only person that has been helpful has been Charis which I know her from another site...
> 
> ...


No...don't give the baby egg, raw or otherwise. I don't know what baby food you have but peas, rice cereal would be appropriate.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey Charis,

Yea, I was kind of jammed up here with no money, finally got my bank transfer late today, so I will be going to the pet store tomorrow to pick up formula..Overall, I was trying to give this little fella anything I had or could get with no money, so it was baby applesauce, fruits, and I took a can of people veggies and smashed them just about into a liquid and that's what he had to eat for 2 days..LOL..Man! It can be very hard living on a fixed income!!

Anyway, hes doing good, treating him mostly for Chlamydia right now being his droppings are just awful! Its that Kawki Green kind of glowing a bit, and I also hit him with Metro tonight..So, its going down just like that...Maybe in another week, I will treat him with Baytril, just a little worried about one of his eyes and their may be a secondary infection going on, but I can't throw 3 meds at one time for such a small bird right now

All that said, is there a way to tell what sex these guys are? I may opt to keep him as a pet just as long as all infections are eradicated in a few weeks or its out when he can fly which is when>?

At what age can they fly?

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just an update..

So far so good!  I have him, its a he, on Hagens Tropic formula which he loves! And today for try #2 of weaning him, it was a huge success!! I dumped quite a bit of Budgie seed down and allowed him to watch the other Doves eat. So, I picked him up and very slowly placed him with the others and pick, pick pick he ate..I only allowed him to eat for about 20 minutes since I ran out of grit, but its all okay, just glad he now can eat seed so I can get him to eat other foods like white rice, veggies,try some fruits later etc..

I also gave him a bath, since he has been all gooped up from his food. He was okay with it, and the drying part he enjoyed a lot!! funny, he was almost telling me how to dry him and then poof! he would ruffle his feathers out, then turn every so often, smart little fella!! Also, still no luck with Mom or Dad, so odd!! i know they still must be here, why would they leave their flock and especially chicks..Oh, and the sad part is, I found his sibling! I was wondering what happen to him/her since they always clutch 2..She was in the parking lot as well I guess, maybe I didn't see her, but I did last night, flat as a pancake by a car. I really hope this was not intentional, but I think it was. Again, I have no idea how I did not see her when I took my boy in.

My only guess is that both of them may have fallen from the awning, one, one day and then the other a few days later unless the Hen is just a bad Mom and pushes them out to start another clutch, don't know..Anyway, I will pick a name for him soon since I'm pretty sure I will keep him..I've been keeping my distance because I was not sure, but I feel bad since he;s in a room all day with nothing to do although he sleeps often of course, just a baby. Also, I have been giving him some Metronidazole & Doxycycline just once a day and very little, 1 drop of Metro in his food and the Doxy I premix and use as water to mix his food. So far his droppings are much better!!! the green has gone and now I'm finally seeing a tube shape but still wet droppings..But at least that high glow green is gone which I'm very sure its Chlamydia since most of them have it..As for the Metro, its just a because these guys are well know for having Trich (better known as Canker) and what really got my attention on this was his constant head jerking then acting like he was eating something, pretty classic symptom there..

Well, that's about it, just wanted to give an update

Thanks!

Anthony


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the update. I can't tell the gender of babies. So...time will tell.


----------



## budgie14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay, I'll give it away (How to tell) I was thinking of calling him squre head..LOL However, I think I will call him Rocky because he's a fighter!


----------

